# Cabela's Treestand Shooting Rail??



## Davexx1 (Dec 6, 2008)

Anyone have and use one of these strap on tree stand shooting rails?  Seems like a good accessory for more stable shooting and added concealment.

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...form1&_dyncharset=ISO-8859-1&_requestid=12359

Dave


----------



## Davexx1 (Dec 6, 2008)

Seems like you could make your own using steel EMT conduit and/or some wood, some misc pieces/parts/screws etc.

Will give this some thought and see what kind of a design I can come up with.

If anyone has any creative ideas or photos, post'em up.

Dave


----------



## Todd E (Dec 6, 2008)

My dad has one. He uses it in conjunction with his loc-on. 

I have sat in the stand and used the rest. Here are my thoughts...........

a)stabile/sturdy
b)raises/lowers for access to stand

Drawbacks........

Must make sure any limbs are out of way.
Lil' back pad keeps your back pushed away from tree.
Sometimes, that issue causes discomfort since you are
not allowed to sit straight up.


Let me see if I can find the rest that I like.......give me a min


----------



## Davexx1 (Dec 6, 2008)

I took a few minutes today to pencil out some sketches and measurements for a tree stand shooting rail and figure what I thought would be quick and easy to put together.  With the help of a tape measure, conduit bender, saw, and drill, I have a flip up/down tree stand shooting rail assembled.

It only took an hour or so to do it all.  I need to add some camo material to it to form a skirt and a ratchet strap to secure it to the tree and it will be ready for a field trial.

Cost = $0.00  I used misc pieces and parts I had here at the house.  It may not be as nice as the store bought variety, but it will work for me.

Dave


----------



## revrandyf (Dec 6, 2008)

I have one made by API and love it.


----------



## Todd E (Dec 6, 2008)

There was one that I was trying to find on the net...........

I thought I had seen it on A-Way Outdoors.
Well, it attaches to the tree above your head with a strap. It has a bracket like a security light. The arm pivots. On the end of the arm is a sling that the rifle sets in. You can adjust the sling(in a jiffy) for higher or lower resting point.


Does anyone know the name of these pivoting rifle slings?


----------



## rijaxon (Dec 10, 2008)

My son has the one from Cabelas and it is great!  Their reviews say it needs a second strap so I bought one.  You don't need it.  It's very strong and comfortable.  If we hadn't had the Cabelas skirt that goes with it, I believe the 10 pointer he shot would have run from him.  His is used with a ladder stand.  I've used it too and would highly recommend it.


----------



## Robert Warnock (Dec 19, 2008)

I have one, I use it with the camo skirt and I really gives good cover.  Dave, I would like to see the drawings of  the one you built.  Thanks


----------



## Davexx1 (Dec 22, 2008)

The shooting rail I built is currently in the woods.  I don't have any photos of it.

Description is:  a 2" x 8" about 30" tall serves as the attachment (via ratchet strap) to the tree and a back rest.  A 2" x 2" about 28" long is centered, drilled, and lagged (via Tapcons) thru the 2x2 down and into the top of the 2x8.  This forms a wooden "T" shaped frame.  I took a single piece of 3/4" EMT conduit and using a conduit bender, bent the conduit into a "U" 28" wide and about 36" long.  The U-shaped conduit was bent to match/fit to the ends of the 28" long 2x2.  I used a BFH to flatten the ends of the steel conduit, drilled a 1/4" hole in each flat section, and screwed a #12 x 1 1/4" screw thru the conduit end, into each end of the 2x2.  This secured the conduit rail to the wooden "T" shaped frame.  I used a piece of 3/4 PVC about 30" or so long with a PVC "T" fitting on one end to support the outter end of the rail.  I cut the thru section of the PVC "T" fitting in half and the conduit rail lays right into it.  A ty-rap or similar holds it in place.

The bottom end of the PVC rail support rests on the platform of the stand.  You can adjust the height of the outter end of the rail by cutting the length of the PVC and/or by angling it in closer to you in the stand.

I bought a new Hunter Specialties camo cloth (the one with the pre-punched holes in it)(bought at Walmart on sale for $13) and slid it onto the rail to form a camo skirt all the way around the rail so I am completely hiden on each side and front.

If I had to do it all over again, I would probably buy the $34 one from Cabela's.

Dave


----------



## gadeerwoman (Jan 6, 2009)

I hate the cabela thing! You can never get it secure enough for my liking unless I add some braces under the front. Easier to make a setup by hand. I've made a couple using a piece of 1x4 bolted to the bottom foot section with some 2x2 pieces coming up off that and making a frame that I just tied to the tree with a short piece of rope or a turnbuckle. I've even made a box type blind for a couple ladder stands using the same type frame and using coroplast as siding and roof.


----------



## Davexx1 (Jan 6, 2009)

The shooting rail is currently on sale at BassPro for $19.99.  That sure is better than $34.99 at Cabela's, that is if you are in the market for one.

A friend of mine bought two recently and I can see where there is room for improvement.  They would be better than nothing as they are, but some improvement to make a more secure attachment to the tree and possibly a "leg" out on the end of the rail down to the platform to steady them up would certainly help.  Adding a camo skirt all around the bar would provide good concealment, allow you to move around a bit, etc. without being seen.

My home made version shooting rail with camo skirt worked out well.

Dave


----------



## robertyb (Jan 6, 2009)

Davexx1 said:


> *The shooting rail is currently on sale at BassPro for $19.99.  That sure is better than $34.99 at Cabela's, that is if you are in the market for one.*
> 
> A friend of mine bought two recently and I can see where there is room for improvement.  They would be better than nothing as they are, but some improvement to make a more secure attachment to the tree and possibly a "leg" out on the end of the rail down to the platform to steady them up would certainly help.  Adding a camo skirt all around the bar would provide good concealment, allow you to move around a bit, etc. without being seen.
> 
> ...





Hmmm,

Went to get one and it listed at $39.99 not $19.99 as stated. Look again.  

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_24342____SearchResults


----------

